# Which is the best calming supplement?



## adsrollo (12 July 2012)

Hello - I have a 17yo, Hanoverian gelding (who has been previoulsy tested for being a rig), he is  nice horse, but is a bit 'on the edge' and always looking for something to panic about. I'm thinking of giving him a supplement just to take the edge off him so he can enjoy a calmer existence. He does not compete due to flat pedal bones, but was bred to do so, so he's quite forward going - obvioulsy I don't want to mong him out!

I've not used such a supplement before, so would like to hear what others have tried etc. Any feedback gratefully received - many thanks


----------



## sally2008 (12 July 2012)

After trying many over the years for my worrier ISH I found Equistro Equiliser to be the best - took the edge of his anxiety without loosing any performance.

However, you say he has flat pedal bones?  When you look at him side on, does he stand with his legs under his body (like a goat on a rock) or like a table (legs vertical with the weight falling down through the centre of each joint)?  The reason I ask is that a number of years ago I attended a very interesting lecture / demo where one of the speakers put forward a very convincing argument for horses who stand with their legs under them not being able to lock out the joints in order to sleep standing up or rest properly, which in turn can cause digestive and anxiety issues.  After a mountain of research I had my lads foot balance addressed and he became far more relaxed almost overnight.  Might be a point worth considering.  Is he having any remedial treatment for his foot balance issues?


----------



## adsrollo (12 July 2012)

hi sally2008 - that's interesting, I'll look into that. I know his previous owners spent alot of time sorting out his problem, and they really were great owners, there was no expense spared, so i'm presuming this could have been addressed, but still worth looking into. I will also looked into the supplement you recommend, I'd rather use something recommended/tried and tested - so many products with brilliant claims - thank you for your reply


----------



## twinkle_toes (14 July 2012)

I feed mine magnitude, it's £19.99 for a 6 month supply. My horse is very sharp but it takes the edge of her without making her dopey! I wouldnt be without it


----------



## Tammytoo (14 July 2012)

Magnitude will only work if your horse has a magnesium deficiency.  Valerian is very effective and cheap (V.Calm is good), but illegal for competition as it works so well!  Doesn't make them dopey, just helps them cope.


----------



## Lucinda (15 July 2012)

Science Supplement's ProKalm is excellent, google Science Supplements & website will come up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Buzzybee11 (16 July 2012)

In my experience different supplements work for different horses so it is hard to recommend one straight off, I have had success with magic which was recommended to me by a show jumper and I have also had success with magnitude. Oxyshot had not effect. I thought the reply about him being unable to rest properly was very interesting as it doesn't sound like he has a particularly stressful life!


----------



## Archiepoo (16 July 2012)

hi you might want to try agnus castus rig calm its widely available on ebay etc and its brilliant


----------



## gembub (17 July 2012)

Hi there 

I've tried numerous products (Magnitude, Global Herbs, Hilton Herbs, NAF Magic, Valerian etc etc....) which have made no difference to my incredibly spooky sharp Arab Mare but i have to say i've tried Nupafeed which seemed to work but is very pricey especially with the loading dose!! 

She is now on a relatively new product from Horse First called 'Relax Me' and i have to say, it seems to have made a noticeable difference !! She's still not a little angel but she's sooo much better. Her reactions to things are nowhere near as violent as they were before.

Each horse is different and what works for one doesn't always work for the other so i think its a case of trying each one til you see a difference? Also, check you're not overfeeding as this can be the cause of a lot of issues? Plenty of hay/forage and minimal hard feed really helps my mare.

Good luck


----------



## miss_wilson (17 July 2012)

i used to use magnitude which i think took the edge off, then read about relaxme, unfortunately my horse will not eat her feed if its in it? must have a funny smell or something because i can`t even mask the taste!! result is a whole tub unused!!


----------



## kelly_s1 (17 July 2012)

Hi,

My horse had the same issue, I cant wear perfume near him as he gets a bit excited haha! I use relax me, he is off it now but that really seemed to settle his  randy behaviour!


----------



## gooster (17 July 2012)

I use global herbs super calm. He has been on it for month now. Before I started him on it, he went into orbit when we walked past a house when they closed their curtains. Since being on global herbs, he is so much more chilled - he even stood like a rock whilst a tractor towing a muck trailer drove past us on a narrow lane. His box walking has reduced and his cribbing is better too - he is on box rest at the moment, which is why turnout is not an option.


----------



## Herts05 (17 July 2012)

Have you tried camomile? It grows in our fields and I often collect it and feed it to one of mine(makes lovely tea also)


----------



## Ali27 (18 July 2012)

I have just started my daughters very spooky mare on Cool, calm and collected by Equifeast as dressage instructor recommended it. She has been on it two weeks now and it takes 3-4 weeks usually to take effect so don't know yet if it's working for her. It has amazing reviews and the people are very helpful.


----------



## K27 (18 July 2012)

Mine is on Magnitude and pink powder which does the trick for him!


----------

